# Custom MMA diets and workout plans!



## UAallday

Hi my name is Alex. Me and my team are developing and providing custom workouts as well as custom diets. We have years of experience in MMA, BJJ, wrestling, boxing, and muay thai. 

Our dieting program has been used in all our camps and weight cuts with great success. We’ve used it successfully in weight cuts as much as 20-30 pounds while retaining peak performance in the gym and when it comes time for competition. If you’re interested in learning more, check out our Fiverr deal here!

http://www.fiverr.com/s/8y02jl?utm_source=com.google.android.apps.docs_Mobile

We incorporate an intense strength and conditioning program in our training. We develop our own workouts and they have worked so well that we began providing them to top level high school and college athletes. If you’re interested in learning more, check out our Fiverr deal here!

http://www.fiverr.com/s/8xr3i6?utm_source=com.google.android.apps.docs_Mobile


----------

